
89% of adult men are stronger than the 89% of adult women - stared
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/4vcxd0/almost_all_men_are_stronger_than_almost_all_women/
======
jcbeard
And ~30% of women probably run faster than I can. I also know a frog that can
hop higher than me. There was once this dude I tried to out bench-
press...didn't work out. You know what....who cares.

